
Rust Rocks NB-IoT STM32 Blue Pill with Quectel BC95-G on Apache Mynewt - lupyuen
https://medium.com/@ly.lee/rust-rocks-nb-iot-stm32-blue-pill-with-quectel-bc95-g-on-apache-mynewt-ef62a7e28f7e
======
lupyuen
Embedded Rust is perfect for creating NB-IoT devices! Works great with complex
encoding formats like CoAP and CBOR... While keeping our devices safe from
crashing bugs! Here's how I created my own NB-IoT sensor with Rust, STM32 Blue
Pill and Apache Mynewt...

